# Possiable Date with a much older woman



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Met her yesterday she is my bosses Wife's friend I got talking to her and got on well with her,I said to my boss today that he would need to set me up with her/give her my number so we can go out on a date and he said he will Now I am 22 and she must be 35,not bothered what people think but it is a little bit of an age gap saying that I am very mature for my age so going with a woman who is much older might be a good thing:yes


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice dude. I would love to date an older woman (I'm talking like 30s and up. Not that I would sneeze at girls in their late 20s and younger though. I like girls around my age, older, younger [but legal!]. It's all good. I don't discriminate. .)


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Older women are the way to go. Good luck


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have all ways liked older women and this one is lovely.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice, hope it goes well for you both!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Found out she is around 30 maybe 31 which is just ideal


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice that you met someone that makes you happy. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks it could be just what I am needing.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Rossy said:


> Thanks it could be just what I am needing.


Keep us posted.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

nice. niiice.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Keep us posted.


I will do


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Rossy said:


> Met her yesterday she is my bosses Wife's friend I got talking to her and got on well with her,I said to my boss today that he would need to set me up with her/give her my number so we can go out on a date and he said he will Now I am 22 and she must be 35,not bothered what people think but it is a little bit of an age gap saying that I am very mature for my age so going with a woman who is much older might be a good thing:yes


Sounds fine to me. 13 years does seem like a pretty big gap, but if you can make it work, I wish you nothing but the best :yes Personally, I would love to be with an older woman.

EDIT: just saw that you said she's probably only 30-31. Even better! I agree that that is probably ideal. I hope I can find a woman that age.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

You are the man.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Witan said:


> Sounds fine to me. 13 years does seem like a pretty big gap, but if you can make it work, I wish you nothing but the best :yes Personally, I would love to be with an older woman.
> 
> EDIT: just saw that you said she's probably only 30-31. Even better! I agree that that is probably ideal. I hope I can find a woman that age.


Yeah she is not as old as I first thought,It is what I am needing an older woman. I got a good bye hug and kiss from her on Saturday


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Rossy said:


> Yeah she is not as old as I first thought,It is what I am needing an older woman. *I got a good bye hug and kiss from her on Saturday *


You cannot even imagine how jealous I am :b I hope everything goes well for you both!


----------



## hell to high water (Aug 1, 2011)

nice i wish i could get an older woman thats mature and understanding of me which no one is. regards


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

this thread needs pics, now.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heh, I'm 23 and dating a girl 9 years older than me, I don't regret it, she's great. Hope yours is as awesome as mine.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

SPC said:


> nice. niiice.


I love that episode, so damn funny....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

@Rossy and @lonelyjew


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Heh, I'm 23 and dating a girl 9 years older than me, I don't regret it, she's great. Hope yours is as awesome as mine.


She is stunning,saw her today and she looked amazing


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Not much older after all. I prefer maturity, which is more likely when they're older. Turn on.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> Not much older after all. I prefer maturity, which is more likely when they're older. Turn on.


I am the same not keen on immature girls.Was on a date with an 18 year old but I found out she needed to do a lot of growing up.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Rossy said:


> I am the same not keen on immature girls.Was on a date with an 18 year old but I found out she needed to do a lot of growing up.


Most guys like dating younger women, but I draw the line at 21. I can't even imagine myself dating an 18 year old, no matter how drop-dead gorgeous she may be.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No it was a mistake,I thought she was more mature but she is not.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Spoken to her twice in the last half hour,I find it really easy to talk to her just like talking to a friend.If I can get a hold of her soon I will be over the moon


----------



## smilies34 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm a 37 year old girl! Go for it!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't worry I plan to,we just seem to get on really well.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

People may frown but I don't see a problem, good luck I hope it all goes well


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not bothered what people think If they have a problem its there problem. I have a feeling its going to be fun.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Rossy said:


> I am not bothered what people think If they have a problem its there problem. *I have a feeling its going to be fun.*


Good for you.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Lisa.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

When I was 22 I would have said she was to young for me, I was stricktly a 40+ man back in the day.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Older is the way forward,some girls 18 to 22 seem to need a bit of growing up.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

30-something's are where it's AT . Good for you Rossy...hope it works out! Keep us updated.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Melissa


----------

